# Gmail invites



## Von Pookie (Aug 26, 2004)

I have 6 Gmail invites to give away.

Anyone want one? 

PM me with your email address and I'll send you one.

I'll post again when they're gone.


----------



## just_jon (Aug 26, 2004)

Pardon my ignorance - what are they?


----------



## Juan Pablo González (Aug 26, 2004)

Google mail... 1GB of space.


----------



## NateO (Aug 26, 2004)

And threaded messages and intellisense addresses. Good stuff!


----------



## Smitty (Aug 26, 2004)

I just got one, but haven't tried it yet.  Looks a helluva lot better than Hotmail.

Smitty


----------



## -sam (Aug 27, 2004)

NateO said:
			
		

> And threaded messages and intellisense addresses. Good stuff!



And ads, I'll stick with pop3/thunderbird thanks, why I have...gigs and gigs of space available for my email!

-sam


----------



## Von Pookie (Aug 27, 2004)

The ads? Pfft. I don't even notice the things, honestly.

All they are are the little text ads on the side of the screen like when you do an actual Google search. Half the time I don't even realize they're there. And they don't show up on every message.


----------



## Von Pookie (Aug 27, 2004)

<strike>Ok, there are now a total of 5 available. 1 left from mine, but </strike> my husband chipped in the 4 he's got and told me to just give them away here, too.

I need an email address to send the invite to, along with a first and last name--if I don't already know it. If you don't give a name, something will be made up for you (You *have* to put a first/last name to send the invites.)

Edit: Ok, the ones I had are all gone. So there are 4 available from my other half, and there may be a slight delay in sending those out (he actually has work to do, unlike me at work  ) But I'll keep track of who sends me a message and have him get those out as soon as he can.

Again, I'll post when they're all gone


----------



## NateO (Aug 27, 2004)

-sam said:
			
		

> And ads, I'll stick with pop3/thunderbird thanks, why I have...gigs and gigs of space available for my email!


Fair does mate. The ads are no where near as loud as hotmail's, just for edification. I hardly notice them.


----------



## Von Pookie (Aug 30, 2004)

Ok, apparently they've all been used, now. I may post again if I have more to get rid of, but we'll see.


----------



## brettvba (Aug 30, 2004)

Hi Kirsty, if you get anymore let me know I'm interested


----------



## Von Pookie (Aug 30, 2004)

Will do


----------



## TheBuGz (Sep 3, 2004)

Well i have 10 invites anyone interested mail me at 

jazibiqbal@gmail.com

OR

TheBuGz@gmail.com


----------



## TheBuGz (Sep 3, 2004)

oops would love i mean more than love to give it to Excel MVP who are dedicated to this Forum


----------



## Zack Barresse (Sep 7, 2004)

Some additional stuff

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=182&item=7100041776&rd=1

(Hi Jazib!)


----------



## CAW (Sep 9, 2004)

I have six to give away.

If you want one, e-mail me at nitwitdog at gmail dot com.


----------



## Smitty (Sep 9, 2004)

> nitwitdog at gmail dot com


Classic!   

Smitty


----------

